# Chaos



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

this is probably somewhere else on the site and if it is could a mod remove this one


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, Tzeentch is kickin' butt.
(I voted Tzeentch too, by the way)


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

7 people have voted 7 out of the however many people there are on this website


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Khorne is cool, with his *urg* Diediediedie!Bloodforme! *grr* attitude and his Berzerkers look sweet.

BUT, magic is magic, dude. Tzeentch all the way!

Ps- you forgot the "n!"


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Papa Nurgle all the way, not evil more playful in a sick kinda way :wink:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

It has to be Khorne God of RIPPING PEOPLE APART AND COLLECTING THEIR SKULLS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

What am I the only sick, perverted mind in these parts??

I'm going with Slaanesh, closely followed by Tzeentch, then Nurgle and finally Khorne.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Slaneesh for 2 reasons

Noise marines

Deamons with boobs

What else do you need?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh, I knew this was a Tzeentch friendly board


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Its the color of the boards i swear it is, attracts tzeench's minions like flies :lol:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Slaanesh, (kinky) Tzceench, ( Arcania) Khorne, (mindless violence) Nurgle, (Just all things Icky).

That would be the order from my point of veiw but I love them all so don't really think one is better than the other just different.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

It's gotta be Papa Nurgle,

Definately the friendliest Chaos God :lol: 

And no slaaneshis, being humped to death by a daemonette does not count as friendly :twisted:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That just sounds really really painful


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

im all about tzeentch


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

> It's gotta be Papa Nurgle,
> 
> Definately the friendliest Chaos God
> 
> And no slaaneshis, being humped to death by a daemonette does not count as friendly


Its like the episode of futurama with the amazons....
"I never thought I'd die this way, But I've always really hoped"


----------



## dink666 (Mar 26, 2007)

tzeentch rules :wink:


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

come on were are the death guard when you want them


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

their over there somewhere complaining about their "gifts" and "this isnt what i signed up for" and other shtuff, buncha babies :lol: but really dunno nurgle just isnt that appealing, i mean a pile of rot and disease? :?


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Dude that nurgle daemon price is one kick ass model, but only the sword


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I've got to go for Slaanesh, love the models and their specific rules.
Although Siren stinks! :evil:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Tzeentch is the only way to go for a Blood Raven fan...if of course they HAD to choose (sorry, I dig the 1kSons too...go figger)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> That just sounds really really painful



Having sex as a method of execution. Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Sex to death=good.
sex to death with spikes, tearing flesh, tentacles, blood and gore=NOT GOOD


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: 

That was awesome. 

According to the fluff though, even as you are being ripped apart it is the most wonderous sensation ever felt. So it balances out. But we are going off topic even further so let's get back to it 

Tzeentch is king for many reasons but one primarily. He is the Weaver of Fates and controls every action and change within the fabric of reality and unreality in some manner. This would also include his fellow gods. There is no betraying Tzeentch as he already knows you are going to do it before you do. Can't mess with that man.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That was awesome.
> 
> According to the fluff though, even as you are being ripped apart it is the most wonderous sensation ever felt. So it balances out. But we are going off topic even further so let's get back to it



I know, but I imagine that would be true only for the sad bastiges who only get wood when someone smacks em around.
[As an aside, have you seen Rome on HBO? Man...Little S&M action there]
Anyhow, I imagine a little nipplewtisting is okay...being skinned alive...NOT OKAY [at least for those of us not "warped" by the forces of chaos]

...oh yeah...HERESY online...Chaos Boards...riiiiiight.

Nevermind.

the emperor protects


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> According to the fluff though, even as you are being ripped apart it is the most wonderous sensation ever felt.


And if it's letahl, how can you possibly know? The only creatures who would are the Slaaneshi servants themselves, and in this matter they're about as reliable as a Chaos Spawn.


----------



## shotcoder (Mar 29, 2007)

"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD" who doesnt like the sound of that

kill, maim, burn


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

"Kill kill hate hate murder murder mutilate" is way cooler than "blood for the blood god"


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Nah, in my opinion "Blood for the Blood God" has a lot more going for it than "kill kill hate hate murder murder mutilate". If you were a blood mad servant of Khorne, why would you be interested in poetry? But it's still cool, though.


----------



## dink666 (Mar 26, 2007)

khorne doesnt appeal to me. i think theyre awsome and all but tzeentch often makes the other gods do what he wants. i think the most powerful gods will be tzeentch ( because he can control almost any one) and slaanesh ( who cant resist what theyre heart desires)


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Chaos gods power and influence are affected by their sway in the mortal realm, khrone speaks to the angry, the crazed, takes advantage of human emotions of hate and anger to get power, and in the world of 40k because of this he often is depicted as the most powerful of the chaos gods, nurgles sway is based of disease, death, pestillence and suffering, so it often goes up in times of epidemics and genocides, and down in times of somewhat peace :lol: , slaanesh, the newest of the gods, is also depicted as the one with, well like the least power in a way, often because the feelings of ecess dull and disapear, but the feelings of anger, hatred, and bitterness often last much longer, and with tzeench, well his power is based of his puppets he controls in the mortal realm, and he does not actually control fate, is just one manipulative mofo, much like someone who speaks with logic to his words, but true purpose of the logic is unseen, IE manipulation :lol: though powerful he does not control fate itself, though his manipluation can weave into fate, but sometimes his power and attempts are foiled by the death and distruction of nurgle or the emotions of anger and hatred that fuel khorne, and fyi alot of this shtuff is right in the discriptions of the chaos gods in the chaos codex, but that said, tzeench is still pretty awsome, i just like the fact of khorne being the most primal, but often said most powerful chaos god
thats my 2...3...4...5....10... urm well my dollars worth :lol:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i voted khorne, coz theyre a rock hard combat army. You wouldnt mess with a berzerker. Slaanesh is pretty wierd, although you :shock: do get daemonettes. it would be a toss up between those two.

Red is incredibly hard to get right though...


----------

